# Panera Style Macaroni and Cheese



## tzakiel (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone else as addicted as I am?  I have attempted to make a version of theirs at home.  It uses white cheddar and a creamy sauce.

Panera Style Macaroni and Cheese


----------

